# My Attempt At A Ball Turning Tool



## Wisrianni (Jan 15, 2016)

This is something i mad up in a free online cad program and uploaded it to thingiverse. please be gentle  in judging and a lot of the measurements arent correct, this is just an idea drawing. let me know your thoughts. there is a pressed in 3/4 inch pin that the tool pivots on that is riding in a bronze bushing in the upper half. it is meant to attach to the compound rest like a milling vice attachment. and the two body pieces are meant to contact eachother not have a gap 

https://www.tinkercad.com/things/efWW1BImjLC


----------



## stupoty (Jan 15, 2016)

Whens 24h up ? 

I didn't realise thingy vers was a general design repositry I thout it was just 3d print parts, thanks for expanding my knowlage on that.

Stuart


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 15, 2016)

stupoty said:


> Whens 24h up ?
> 
> I didn't realise thingy vers was a general design repositry I thout it was just 3d print parts, thanks for expanding my knowlage on that.
> 
> Stuart



 the 24th is up in 22 hrs haha. 
yeah you can view the 3d model as well as download it and edit it. pretty cool. im not using it for printing just for showing designs in 3d for people without cad programs.


----------



## stupoty (Jan 15, 2016)

Awsome, i shall have a look tomorrow 

Stuart


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 15, 2016)

stupoty said:


> Awsome, i shall have a look tomorrow
> 
> Stuart




https://www.tinkercad.com/things/efWW1BImjLC

found a work around i think. try this one


----------



## stupoty (Jan 15, 2016)

Wisrianni said:


> https://www.tinkercad.com/things/efWW1BImjLC
> 
> found a work around i think. try this one


 

Ha ha it can be exported to mine craft   (don't play but aware of it)

Stuart


----------

